# anyway to get into bootloader with a broken volume button?



## Styk (Jan 24, 2012)

Im an idiot and made a rookie mistake, I unplugged my phone putting it back to stock. I mistakingly thought it was complete and I was in a rush. My volume up does not work and I can't get past the google splash that is boot looping right now. Do those usb jigs work for the nexus?


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Use adb fastboot reboot bootloader

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> Use adb fastboot reboot bootloader
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1 Shouldn't be a problem, take it your going to restore to stock to get warranty

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Styk (Jan 24, 2012)

That gives me an error device not found.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Make sure you have USB debugging enabled. And can't forget about them drivers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Styk (Jan 24, 2012)

I am so pissed at myself for doing this. I make fun of dumbasses that do this. I don't think adb will work because I had already flashed it to stock and I can't check usb debugging if it wont boot. I think my o ly chance is if that button magically works again.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jigs will get you into Odin Mode, so you can try Odin.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Ripple (Jan 14, 2012)

I believe volume down and power gets you into odin mode.


----------



## Styk (Jan 24, 2012)

Dick Ripple said:


> I believe volume down and power gets you into odin mode.


Volume down and power went into the same Google logo boot loop.

What I ended up doing was taking the phone apart and pushing the contacts manually and getting it into boot loader and in the process I somehow fixed the volume button. So now everything seems to be fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Styk said:


> Volume down and power went into the same Google logo boot loop.
> 
> What I ended up doing was taking the phone apart and pushing the contacts manually and getting it into boot loader and in the process I somehow fixed the volume button. So now everything seems to be fine.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nice work. I wish I could do stuff like that I would've just bit the bullet and filed an insurance claim for $100. Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

the phone is actually not to difficult to take a part lol all you need is an extremely small screw driver and a guitar pic


----------



## Styk (Jan 24, 2012)

amm5890 said:


> the phone is actually not to difficult to take a part lol all you need is an extremely small screw driver and a guitar pic


Ya I used a leatherman and a credit card. I'm at work and that's the best I could come up with.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> Use adb fastboot reboot bootloader
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What he meant to say is

adb reboot bootloader

fastboot is a seperate set of commands that only works inside of the bootloader area.


----------

